# Prickly Pear Cactus



## myingling (Oct 12, 2014)

Had this blanks made up Prickly Pear Cactus cast in alumilite ,,,copper - glass ,,Thought it turned out pretty sweet lookin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 12, 2014)

Thats very cool Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2014)

That is very, very cool! I don't fully understand exactly what I'm looking at, but it sure looks good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Oct 12, 2014)

Tony said:


> That is very, very cool! I don't fully understand exactly what I'm looking at, but it sure looks good!



Skeletons of dead Prickly Pear Cactus cast in resin, makes a fantastic pot call or any call for that matter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 12, 2014)

that is awesome Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2014)

Great looking pot. Saw it on tho.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 12, 2014)

Tony said:


> That is very, very cool! I don't fully understand exactly what I'm looking at, but it sure looks good!


 
Thanks

Tony its a pot call for hunting calling turkey its run with striker 
some videos on how they sound
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB6UxOSgHc6At6K63WpvpFg


----------



## Tony (Oct 12, 2014)

myingling said:


> Tony its a pot call for hunting calling turkey its run with striker



Thanks Mike. I've just hunted deer and quail. I'm just lazy I guess, I just sit in a blind and just wait for something to shoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice. Did you get the skeletons yourself? I have a ton on my property and tried to get the skeletons once, it didn't end so well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice. Do you hunt for the prickly pear dry or dry it yourself?


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Another great call Mike! Something different with the cactus, really an eye catcher! Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks again

As for the blank I always seen them in pen blanks and knife scales and had Wayne at texas blanks make this blank up for me he makes some killer lookin blanks and does some nice casts ,,do believe he is member here on the site ,,,hit him up

And am realy happy the call came out sounding turkey and killer lookin


----------

